# IDE Channel Problem?



## fredde (May 9, 2008)

On one of my early builds I get this hardware install error at startup. (_There was a problem installing this hardware ide channel An error occurred during the installation of the device. The driver is not intended for this platform_). I also see 2 primary and 2 secondary ide channels in the Device Manager. All 4 have a yellow exclamation. This error started after I uninstalled the ide channels. I was trying to correct another problem. The M/B is an Asus P4P 800 Dlx. O/S is WinXp Pro. The CD-Rom and Dvd Burner I have on these channels both work. I have read that this occurs because of a DMA problem. Is this possible? If so, how can I fix it?


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 9, 2008)

Go to device manager.






Change driver on IDE to "Standard IDE driver", for both channels.
Shutdown.
Disconnet (temporarily the CD and DVD devices)
Reboot.
After reboot, install Intel Chipset Utility for 865 chipset.
Is it working?


----------



## fredde (May 9, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Go to device manager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Much. I can't get to the comp till tomorrow. I will check back.

Thanks again.


----------

